# Firearm



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I fish in an area that has an abundance of wolves and bears. I don't own a handgun for personal protection. The hours that I fish in this area are usually 3:00 am until about 9:00 am. Is it legal to carry a shotgun for personal protection only? If so what size shot is legal? Yes I have had bears, wolves, and coyotes at very close range over the years. Once a large predator crosses your comfort zone it is nice to have a weapon other than a 91/2 foot noodle rod. I guess if I can't carry a shotgun I will buy a .40 cal S&W.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

My thought is, a shotgun leaning up against a tree isn't going to do very much when you're fishing and something comes along. 

I'd also stay away from .40sw for a woods gun. There are plenty of good compact .357 revolvers that would also afford you the option of chambering 38spl +p. 

You can keep a something like a Ruger SP101 2" Barrel on your person at all times. Also, if you don't have a permit to conceal carry, you can carry open in a holster. But when transporting in a vehicle the firearm needs to be unloaded and in a case. 

That's my recommendation. Also, a revolver could sit for 100years and still go bang when you pull the trigger. Well...the revolver will function, the ammo would be the limiting factor in that scenario.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Could just carry bear spray too.

Ganzer


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

When i lived in Alaska and when i go back there i carried a riot gun. I always slung it over my back. I have one now with a 20 inch barrel and a pistol grip. I load it up with slugs. But that was AK and they dont have shot requirements. Coyote season is closed now as well as small game so I doubt you could legaly carry a shotgun in the woods here in Mi. but i certainly could be wrong.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think long guns are covered under open carry, it's also legal to target practice on public land. Might result in a conversation with a C.O. though.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting question. While not looking to challenge laws ,with a small game licence possums are legal year round.I don,t mind having a permit as much was learned, but do prefer a wheelgun for their simplicity and ability to tolerate some abuse. Lighter to tote as well. Thus the carry permit vs a long gun.. Currently in favor of a tanker style holster but that,s not real concealed in summer so almost takes me back to having a small game licence to cover my backside. My dogs and I both eat meat, though the wrong possum smells like a wet dog with my cookin.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I think a tanker holster qualifies as open carry which is 100% legal regardless if you have a conceal permit or hunting permit or if anything is in season. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Point taken Sir. No law against it found,(disclaimer don,t go by my post as legal gospel.) if a legal owner and not in restricted areas. Just need to be willing to have a chat if complaints arise. I usually have the time. Hmm, simplifies things and the GP can breath.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The only issue that I see in slinging a shotgun over your back would be having it loaded before daylight, unless there is an open season on something at night with the proper ammo. I would also have the base license (small game).


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

petronius said:


> The only issue that I see in slinging a shotgun over your back would be having it loaded before daylight, unless there is an open season on something at night with the proper ammo. I would also have the base license (small game).


Would be no issue. He's just exercising his lawful right to open carry. Don't matter if he's walking through the woods or grocery shopping at Walmart.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Would be no issue. He's just exercising his lawful right to open carry. Don't matter if he's walking through the woods or grocery shopping at Walmart.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You're right. I forgot. It is OK as long as there is no attempt to take game.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Scatter gun would be legal.
--------------------------
I am with Doc. Buy a wheel gun .357, point and shoot. If you go the semi-auto way is a lot of training that goes with it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

as long as you have a valid hunting license it's legal, woodchuck for example is open year round i believe. but there is always huntable animals, so you can always carry a shotgun for the most part.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bear spray is much easier to carry and every bit as effective.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for some answers and solutions. I believe that I can open carry a long firearm shotgun or rifle for personal protection. I just do not want to get a ticket for possession of a firearm in a game area during a closed season. Another issue would be having lead shot in a wetlands area. The bear spray is an option but wind may make it somewhat ineffective. Right now I just carry a 6 inch spyder knife that is very very sharp. I am looking at a machete with an 18 inch blade and an air horn as they both are very light and easy to carry. I had the opportunity to see a bear guide use the bear spray on television and the bear took off in a hurry. 
I am a little more concerned with the wolves than I am with bears. All of the bears that I have confronted leave the area once they figure you out or catch wind of you. Wolves like to follow rivers and streams and they will stalk you until they decide to move on. I am not an expert on wolves but I have been stalked a couple of times.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> Thanks for some answers and solutions. I believe that I can open carry a long firearm shotgun or rifle for personal protection. I just do not want to get a ticket for possession of a firearm in a game area during a closed season. Another issue would be having lead shot in a wetlands area. The bear spray is an option but wind may make it somewhat ineffective. Right now I just carry a 6 inch spyder knife that is very very sharp. I am looking at a machete with an 18 inch blade and an air horn as they both are very light and easy to carry. I had the opportunity to see a bear guide use the bear spray on television and the bear took off in a hurry.
> I am a little more concerned with the wolves than I am with bears. All of the bears that I have confronted leave the area once they figure you out or catch wind of you. Wolves like to follow rivers and streams and they will stalk you until they decide to move on. I am not an expert on wolves but I have been stalked a couple of times.


When bear hunting in Canada I was talking with a local and he said that the bears are a nuisance, just like big racoons. He went on to say, that the wolves are the ones to watch out for, not the one or two you see in front of you, but the rest of the pack behind you.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> Thanks for some answers and solutions. I believe that I can open carry a long firearm shotgun or rifle for personal protection. I just do not want to get a ticket for possession of a firearm in a game area during a closed season. Another issue would be having lead shot in a wetlands area. The bear spray is an option but wind may make it somewhat ineffective. Right now I just carry a 6 inch spyder knife that is very very sharp. I am looking at a machete with an 18 inch blade and an air horn as they both are very light and easy to carry. I had the opportunity to see a bear guide use the bear spray on television and the bear took off in a hurry.
> I am a little more concerned with the wolves than I am with bears. All of the bears that I have confronted leave the area once they figure you out or catch wind of you. Wolves like to follow rivers and streams and they will stalk you until they decide to move on. I am not an expert on wolves but I have been stalked a couple of times.


You should check into bear spray a little more if you get the good stuff hell it sprays 20ft plus. There would have to be a heck of a wind storm to stop it. Do some checking on what most people in ALASKA use as a spray. they get a ot more wind then we do and if they trust it for bears it would work on wolves.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Forget carrying a long gun, just asking for trouble, especially in the dark, IMHO. Easier to 'splain a wheel gun or pistol for personal protection. Even if one DNR guy says it would be OK the next would be breakin' out the ticket book or worst case "feet back and spread 'um". If you are inexperienced with hand guns I suggest a *double action only (DAO)*. That way, if you fire the gun, it means you really, really meant to. Hand releasing a hammer is tricky business for the inexperienced and may allow an errant bullet to fly.


Oldun


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd buy a bottle of skunk scent pepper spray and sling a riot gun...even a bear will turn from skunk..in a self defense situation ..an extra pound isn't bad...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

